# Will this work-out WORK OUT?



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi, i'm 15 and new to this forum, but i really need an answer: i made a training routine, wich i intend to follow religiously, but i dont know if its good or bad. Im doing this mostly because i want to get stronger and be able to master karate, so apart from this work out, i'll continuously train the moves and technniques (uechi-ryu), but anyways, this is it :

-strecthing NECK, ARMS, LEGS, TORSO, 45 seconds each
-running (sprinting and jogging), 30 to 45 minutes
-10 series of 10 push ups
-4 series of 25 general abs work out
-4 series of 25 squats
-lettuces, fruits and protein rich diet
-periods of fasting (only 2 meals a day)
-wim hof method (just a cool meditation technique that i like to do, so might put that in the training as well)

So thats my work out for the beggining. Later on, i will make it harder and do other trainnings as well (like Agility Ladders, conditioning body, hand grip, etc). So, whats your opinion? im going to start this trainning next week, so give your opinions on how to make it better, or  just general ideas. Thanks a lot!


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

You just be careful young man it admirable that you wish to devote yourself at that age but take care esp with the nutrition just remember your still growing etc


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> You just be careful young man it admirable that you wish to devote yourself at that age but take care esp with the nutrition just remember your still growing etc


Thanks! i will make sure to not overdo it, and avoid nutrition problems (im thinking of turning fasting up, put still eating less).


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Hi, i'm 15 and new to this forum, but i really need an answer: i made a training routine, wich i intend to follow religiously, but i dont know if its good or bad. Im doing this mostly because i want to get stronger and be able to master karate, so apart from this work out, i'll continuously train the moves and technniques (uechi-ryu), but anyways, this is it :
> 
> -strecthing NECK, ARMS, LEGS, TORSO, 45 seconds each
> -running (sprinting and jogging), 30 to 45 minutes
> ...


There's a massive amount of volume there, which isn't really what you want If you want to get stronger, but it will certainly work your endurance abilities.

What are your actual goals specifically, if you don't want / need to  run 8 miles,,, don't train 8 mile runs, they are of no use to you, you will get a lot better cardio work out WITh flat out half mile runs


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Thanks! i will make sure to not overdo it, and avoid nutrition problems (im thinking of turning fasting up, put still eating less).


Are you trying to loose weight ?


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> Are you trying to loose weight ?


Kinda, i still have some fat to burn, but overall, im not really worried about that. As i said, i want to get stronger and more resilient, so i can hit and withstand a hit. Also, i want flexibility , expecially for my kicks (even though my legas are more muscular than my arm, i cant extent them that far, resulting in some awkward and strange kicks)


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Kinda, i still have some fat to burn, but overall, im not really worried about that. As i said, i want to get stronger and more resilient, so i can hit and withstand a hit. Also, i want flexibility , expecially for my kicks (even though my legas are more muscular than my arm, i cant extent them that far, resulting in some awkward and strange kicks)



Why do you want to withstand hits?


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Why do you want to withstand hits?


Just so i can be prepared for fights. I want to become a master of the art in every way possible


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Just so i can be prepared for fights. I want to become a master of the art in every way possible




hmmmm 

would joining a dojo not be a better idea 

and preparing for fights that might not be the best of ideas at your age


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Kinda, i still have some fat to burn, but overall, im not really worried about that. As i said, i want to get stronger and more resilient, so i can hit and withstand a hit. Also, i want flexibility , expecially for my kicks (even though my legas are more muscular than my arm, i cant extent them that far, resulting in some awkward and strange kicks)




Seriously my advice join some kind of gym or dojo and get proper instruction and especially for weight loss etc as at your age well your still growing and not necessarily do you want to be going it alone so to speak ...you could do more harm than good esp with the fasting ....on that subject where did you find out that fasting was good?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2018)

Fasting is not a good idea. You need food to build muscle. It's like a car without fuel if you don't eat.

God that reminds me of that guy who'd starve himself for months then binge eat and try to convince us he was healthy....no idea what his martial art experience was but there we go


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Seriously my advice join some kind of gym or dojo and get proper instruction and especially for weight loss etc as at your age well your still growing and not necessarily do you want to be going it alone so to speak ...you could do more harm than good esp with the fasting ....on that subject where did you find out that fasting was good?



A friend of mine told me, he has been doing fasting for quite a time, and said its quite good (ps: he's 20 and does Muay Thai and gym)
Also, im at a dojo, but i only have 1 class per week, and whe are doing basicaly 1/4 of what im doing, and the sensei told its going to get really hard. But i think its better to get some advice from people that know more about these things (well, im doing this in this site : ] ). Should i talk with my sensei about this work out, or ust do it by myself? (my next class is this friday)


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Fasting is not a good idea. You need food to build muscle. It's like a car without fuel if you don't eat.


Got it. What exacty should i eat to build muscle? I heard from my friends and relaives that eggs, fish, chicken, potatoes and some lettuces build up muscle, but is that right


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Got it. What exacty should i eat to build muscle? I heard from my friends and relaives that eggs, fish, chicken, potatoes and some lettuces build up muscle, but is that right


No idea I'm not a nutritionist. But in my opinion you can eat whatever the hell you like as long as you don't over eat the bad stuff


----------



## Danny T (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> A friend of mine told me, he has been doing fasting for quite a time, and said its quite good (ps: he's 20 and does Muay Thai and gym)
> Also, im at a dojo, but i only have 1 class per week, and whe are doing basicaly 1/4 of what im doing, and the sensei told its going to get really hard. But i think its better to get some advice from people that know more about these things (well, im doing this in this site : ] ). Should i talk with my sensei about this work out, or ust do it by myself? (my next class is this friday)


Hi Lucas, 
Welcome to Martial Talk. Go over to the Meet and Greet...introduce yourself.
I think it's great you are wanting to do more for your training. What martial art are you training?
Talking with your sensei about your goals, short term and long term is an excellent thing to do. Your instructor should be able to give you some advice as to what exercises you could be doing to help you attain your goals and that would be helpful toward your martial arts development.


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> A friend of mine told me, he has been doing fasting for quite a time, and said its quite good (ps: he's 20 and does Muay Thai and gym)
> Also, im at a dojo, but i only have 1 class per week, and whe are doing basicaly 1/4 of what im doing, and the sensei told its going to get really hard. But i think its better to get some advice from people that know more about these things (well, im doing this in this site : ] ). Should i talk with my sensei about this work out, or ust do it by myself? (my next class is this friday)


I asked abov, what are your goals, in simple terms a it's no good doing a football work out if your going to play hockey.  

Once and only once you have a clear idea what you want to achieve can you design a work out


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> A friend of mine told me, he has been doing fasting for quite a time, and said its quite good (ps: he's 20 and does Muay Thai and gym)
> Also, im at a dojo, but i only have 1 class per week, and whe are doing basicaly 1/4 of what im doing, and the sensei told its going to get really hard. But i think its better to get some advice from people that know more about these things (well, im doing this in this site : ] ). Should i talk with my sensei about this work out, or ust do it by myself? (my next class is this friday)




You can get general advice here and guys do have experience in the Arts but your looking for nutrition advice and that is kinda personal to you and your own medical needs etc 

I don't think anyone will or can really give you advice there apart from fasting ain't good and def not if your training and at your age.

Your friend well that is his way and he may be doing it if he is trying to make a weight category but even then it not a good idea at all 

You'll get advice on many arts but how specific are you looking for? Can you not find a dojo that trains more than once a week?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Kinda, i still have some fat to burn, but overall, im not really worried about that. As i said, i want to get stronger and more resilient, so i can hit and withstand a hit. Also, i want flexibility , expecially for my kicks (even though my legas are more muscular than my arm, i cant extent them that far, resulting in some awkward and strange kicks)


In general it's good to train for your results. Want to run a fast mile? Run a mile. Want to train to take hits and give hits? Then spar a lot.

Your routine looks fine for general fitness though.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> I asked abov, what are your goals, in simple terms a it's no good doing a football work out if your going to play hockey.
> 
> Once and only once you have a clear idea what you want to achieve can you design a work out




Bro he 15 he gotta be careful as jeez he could do damage going solo on things he way better seeking pro help in person rather than looking to the net ....yeah loads of good advice and experienced teachers here but he a kid !!!


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> You can get general advice here and guys do have experience in the Arts but your looking for nutrition advice and that is kinda personal to you and your own medical needs etc
> 
> I don't think anyone will or can really give you advice there apart from fasting ain't good and def not if your training and at your age.
> 
> ...



This is the best one in my area, and my sensei told that later, whe are going to have at least 3 trains a week (mostly because of the sensei's agenda, thats why we have a once a week training.) As for my specific art, im looking forward to karate, specificaly Uechi-Ryu.


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

Martial D said:


> In general it's good to train for your results. Want to run a fast mile? Run a mile. Want to train to take hits and give hits? Then spar a lot.
> 
> Your routine looks fine for general fitness though.





Danny T said:


> Hi Lucas,
> Welcome to Martial Talk. Go over to the Meet and Greet...introduce yourself.
> I think it's great you are wanting to do more for your training. What martial art are you training?
> Talking with your sensei about your goals, short term and long term is an excellent thing to do. Your instructor should be able to give you some advice as to what exercises you could be doing to help you attain your goals and that would be helpful toward your martial arts development.


thanks Danny, im kinda a noob in this site


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> This is the best one in my area, and my sensei told that later, whe are going to have at least 3 trains a week (mostly because of the sensei's agenda, thats why we have a once a week training.) As for my specific art, im looking forward to karate, specificaly Uechi-Ryu.



Then be patient and in mean time is there not a local gym you could go to or even as your 15 your High School coaches as they should have the knowledge to set you a program that will not hurt you but improve you


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Bro he 15 he gotta be careful as jeez he could do damage going solo on things he way better seeking pro help in person rather than looking to the net ....yeah loads of good advice and experienced teachers here but he a kid !!!


But I've seen 15 yo playing soccer, they are not made of porcelain, but the point in trying to make is a scatter gun approach to fitness and diet with no intended out come is a best inefficient, and quite possibly counter productive,

A pro coach won't be able to set a program to suit his goals unless or untilun t knows what his goals are


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> But I've seen 15 yo playing soccer, they are not made of porcelain, but the point in trying to make is a scatter gun approach to fitness and diet with no intended out come is a best inefficient, and quite possibly counter productive,




Yeah hence I said go seek a pro for one on one advice 

No I doubt the young lad is made of porcelain but playing football (soccer) is a different thing to MA just if he goes it alone he could do himself damage that he will regret in later life 

Lucas ignore what I'm saying to jobo lol it meant not to put you off lad


----------



## Lucas Areias (Aug 20, 2018)

So i made the following changes in my plans: 
-no fasting
-gonna ask professionals on the area (nutricionists, senseis, etc)
-take it slow (kinda dificult, got really excited )
 What do you all think?


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Yeah hence I said go seek a pro for one on one advice
> 
> No I doubt the young lad is made of porcelain but playing football (soccer) is a different thing to MA just if he goes it alone he could do himself damage that he will regret in later life
> 
> Lucas ignore what I'm saying to jobo lol it meant not to put you off lad


He is talking about a fitness program, not scaling mount Everest,


Lucas Areias said:


> So i made the following changes in my plans:
> -no fasting
> -gonna ask professionals on the area (nutricionists, senseis, etc)
> -take it slow (kinda dificult, got really excited )
> What do you all think?



Just buy a pull up bar and a skipping rope


----------



## frank raud (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Kinda, i still have some fat to burn, but overall, im not really worried about that. As i said, i want to get stronger and more resilient, so i can hit and withstand a hit. Also, i want flexibility , expecially for my kicks (even though my legas are more muscular than my arm, i cant extent them that far, resulting in some awkward and strange kicks)


You want flexibility, especially in your kicks, so you are going to devote a whole 45 seconds to stretching your legs?


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> So i made the following changes in my plans:
> -no fasting
> -gonna ask professionals on the area (nutricionists, senseis, etc)
> -take it slow (kinda dificult, got really excited )
> What do you all think?




keep the enthusiasm  and keep your goals they are great and be proud of them just seek pro guidance before you undertake any nutrition program  or hard workout schedule


----------



## now disabled (Aug 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> He is talking about a fitness program, not scaling mount Everest,
> 
> 
> Just buy a pull up bar and a skipping rope




yeah ok but jeez he still needs someone to look over him as he a kid bro


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2018)

jobo said:


> But I've seen 15 yo playing soccer, they are not made of porcelain, but the point in trying to make is a scatter gun approach to fitness and diet with no intended out come is a best inefficient, and quite possibly counter productive,
> 
> A pro coach won't be able to set a program to suit his goals unless or untilun t knows what his goals are


If anything they need to be less careful. Us old men heal slow, 15 year olds bounce back from everything fast.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 20, 2018)

Make sure you dynamic stretching it works better to warm up.    Personally i wouldn't fast if you are doing a exercise routine unless you have any outstanding religious requirements. 


Caution is good, you dont want a life long injury at a young age.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 20, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Got it. What exacty should i eat to build muscle? I heard from my friends and relaives that eggs, fish, chicken, potatoes and some lettuces build up muscle, but is that right


Your friend is pretty close. If weight is any issue at all you need to keep the carbs low for now. Keep all the other foods listed. Greens are very good but learn to eat them without dressing. Greens alone don't provide much energy but they are like lime to fertilizer, the greens help everything else work much better. If you are really doing the workout you listed your body will need to be feed daily. Fasting will not be necessary and likely counter-productive. A one step forward, one step back scenario. Plus, if you are using that much energy you will feel like crap if you do not properly replenish. Also, hydrate, hydrate, hydrate.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Fasting is not a good idea. You need food to build muscle. It's like a car without fuel if you don't eat.



Intermittent Fasting is ok.

Many studies show fasting for 10-12 hours during nighttime hours and eating during daytime hours such as 7a.m. and 7p.m. is healthier.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

Martial D said:


> If anything they need to be less careful. Us old men heal slow, 15 year olds bounce back from everything fast.




Yeah they do for sure , I just have the opinion that if your set up with a program that has been worked out by a pro then it has a better chance of success and also they can monitor progress from a logical an non emotional stance, Doing it ones self then well not the best as if ya hit a plateau or what you think is a plateau it way harder to get over ....eg weight loss a person is going at it hammer and tong and guess what the weight either isn't dropping or indeed has gone up ......well that may induce some kind of plateau ...but in reality it isn't as muscle is heavier than fat ........

Kids need to be set of on the right path (ok if they don't stick to it that is their look out) but a kid like the op who has all the get go is a prime candidate for a good teacher to take under the wing and work with there by setting him on the right path so he can achieve his goals


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

Rat said:


> Make sure you dynamic stretching it works better to warm up.    Personally i wouldn't fast if you are doing a exercise routine unless you have any outstanding religious requirements.
> 
> 
> Caution is good, you dont want a life long injury at a young age.




Have you found a school yet and are actually training? or are we still in the I'm looking mode ?


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Intermittent Fasting is ok.
> 
> Many studies show fasting for 10-12 hours during nighttime hours and eating during daytime hours such as 7a.m. and 7p.m. is healthier.




hey I do that every day then lol ....I never quite managed to figure out how to eat and sleep at same time lol


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 21, 2018)

@Lucas Areias I am rather inclined the think a good instructor should have learned on his way up to 4th Dan or above, the best workout routine for the art he teaches.  That may be tempered by the amount of class time available.  He should then encourage students to work out at other times, probably close to the start of class on class nights, but other times as well.  Especially stretching all parts of the body.  But that advice comes from me, a person who is a Hapkidoist.  And the point of that is that stretching (and exercise) should be geared towards the needs of the art.

So you can look anywhere for things that you want to incorporate in your exercise routine.  Run them by your instructor if your instructor isn't already teaching them.  If your instructor says not needed or dangerous, listen, think about it.  You may still want to do it but start very slowly and very slowly up the ante.  It may start to cause problems so back off or stop.

In my art we began with a lot of stretching: neck, elbows, wrists, fist, torso, back, glutes, groin, knees, and ankles.  Not every art needs that to the extent we do.

Your enthusiasm is good.  Don't give it up.  But do be sensible.  Set goals and then as time goes by try to exceed them.


----------



## jobo (Aug 21, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Yeah they do for sure , I just have the opinion that if your set up with a program that has been worked out by a pro then it has a better chance of success and also they can monitor progress from a logical an non emotional stance, Doing it ones self then well not the best as if ya hit a plateau or what you think is a plateau it way harder to get over ....eg weight loss a person is going at it hammer and tong and guess what the weight either isn't dropping or indeed has gone up ......well that may induce some kind of plateau ...but in reality it isn't as muscle is heavier than fat ........
> 
> Kids need to be set of on the right path (ok if they don't stick to it that is their look out) but a kid like the op who has all the get go is a prime candidate for a good teacher to take under the wing and work with there by setting him on the right path so he can achieve his goals


There seems a American thing if consulting an " expert" for the simplest things, that I've noticed sneaking in to this country, there is no gaureentee, that a karatee instructed or someone who call s themselbe a a coach or a personal trainer knows anything beyond the bare basics of fitness science or as is common trot out some outdated concept.

Fitness is a by product of doing things, do things get fit, do more things, get fitter, there's a direct causal relationshipor the problem with have as a,society is getting people to actually do thinHe at all, what most people need a coach or a trainer for us to provide the motivation to do things, do more press ups, do another lap, when that in its delve may be counter productive. Enough is enough,  when your body says stop, is generally the correct place to stop,


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 21, 2018)

G'day and welcome to the forum .

Yeah depends on your goals, but I really just wouldn't recommend any fasting to you... you're 15, even thinking about fasting is too much IMO! You're still growing and developing, do your training for sure and just eat sensibly. Make sure you have sufficient protein (even carbs are important), but yeah I wouldn't do anything that drastic and I wouldn't think it necessary at all at your age bud.

And for sure it's great to be enthusiastic, but take it slow, enjoy your training, and alter food accordingly along the way. Extremes I've never been a big fan of. And 'IF' isn't necessarily extreme, but I just don't see the necessity for ya.

As you're probably going through major developmental and hormonal changes, a balanced, healthy diet is important to help facilitate that. Plenty of water, vitamins and minerals, and if there's only dojo training once a week, maybe ask your instructor what you can work on at home as a second session, he would have a fair idea and be able to help setup a good routine.



Headhunter said:


> Fasting is not a good idea. You need food to build muscle. It's like a car without fuel if you don't eat.
> 
> God that reminds me of that guy who'd starve himself for months then binge eat and try to convince us he was healthy....no idea what his martial art experience was but there we go



Ahhhh good ol Doug... miss that fella's enthusiasm huh... XD


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 21, 2018)

@Lucas Areias I meant to add in my reply above that if you decide to do exactly what you first described, I would suggest rather that doing repeated sets of things like alternating pushups with other exercises, you might find it better to increase your count by 5 reps every week.  Do that until you get to some amount like 100 or so, then keep that as you maintenance amount.  If you want more later you can again follow that routine.  Just what I found worked for me.  YMMV


----------



## watching (Aug 24, 2018)

Lucas Areias said:


> Hi, i'm 15 and new to this forum, but i really need an answer: i made a training routine, wich i intend to follow religiously, but i dont know if its good or bad. Im doing this mostly because i want to get stronger and be able to master karate, so apart from this work out, i'll continuously train the moves and technniques (uechi-ryu), but anyways, this is it :
> 
> -strecthing NECK, ARMS, LEGS, TORSO, 45 seconds each
> -running (sprinting and jogging), 30 to 45 minutes
> ...


I love your routine but I don't think a 15 yo should be fasting on a regular basis. Wait until you're finished growing.


----------

